# Commercial Property in Fort Walton Beach...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a property for lease in Gap Creek Shopping Center across from White Sands Bowling Center. It is 1200 Sq Ft. and will lease for $850/month, $875 with billboard sign. Was an insurance office but can be customized to fit your needs. Send PM for pictures or call Rick at 850-862-2809. I normally don't post properties but this is owned by my family so I'm able to lease at a great price....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a DEAL right there. I don't know the area, but it would have to be on the end of a dead end street 250 miles from where humans stop and turn around for this not to be a good deal on commercial....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's on the busiest roads in town, 2 blocks south of walmart. Have a couple people coming to look today but no one has put an application in yet. Also have some medical offices next door to twin cities hospital in niceville for a great price if anyone knows of someone looking to open a business in the area.


----------

